# Carpal tunnel, tennis elbow, etc...



## slickshift

Anybody hurting?
What do you do about it?
Anything? Nothing?
Physical therapy? Hot Tub?
Buy stock in Icy Hot?

I have to watch my knees, wrists, elbows, and back
I'm a drummer too, so really that doesn't help those key areas
But that's sort of how I came to some understanding...and some relief

A few years ago, my knees were really hurting, mostly when I played drums
I was even on supplements like shark cartilage and rino hoof or something...lol
Didn't help, made it worse actually
Back was a mess too, (still is...but it's better than back then...lol), but getting so bad at the time I took to wearing a support while playing
"An elaborate system of trusses" as it were ("Fred Garvin...male prostitute")
I thought I might have to stop playing

After buttloads of research (OK, there's not buttloads out there, but it is hard to find and that makes it seem like buttloads of research) and many trials and tests (I even made my own drum thrones for a while), I got it

1) I purchased a new ergonomic drum throne (seat), "motorcycle style"
It allowed a little bit more freedom on movement of my legs to bounce up and down, while still providing back, butt, and leg support
2) I positioned the seat height so my legs never went more than 15* south of horizontal
3) Switched to the one beer, one water rule

Years later, not a twinge, no "Elaborate System of trusses"...ergonomics and hydration

I eliminated a weird "sparkle" thing in the center of my back
Seems I was cradling the phone in between my shoulder and ear...messed with the center of my back

I had a severe wrist/elbow thing (doing mostly sales at the time), I switched to a Dr. Grip pen and a groovy Swingline stapler (less pressure needed, fit hand better)
Voila...that got better

Hmmm...ergonomics....

Now I have to watch my technique with a brush
I'm a little ambidextrous and have always switched off often
Now I make sure to do so...not just for speed, but for wear and tear

I say a never roll w/o a pole
I really don't
It's an ergonomic thing
Helps with speed too though
I use the two footer until there is not two feet between the wall I'm painting and the opposite surface
And not just any pole, it has to be weighted comfortably
In fact, I try and use a longer pole than I need strictly for the (counter-)weight

My elbows can still get to me, I have to be careful, especially when pressure washing
Often I'll do rehearsals on the drums with those tennis elbow clamp thingies on
They strap right around and sort of clamp down just below the elbow
I don't know why, but they work pretty well
If I did any more pressure washing I'd wear those while doing it and/or get a more ergonomic rig

Hows about you guys/gals?
Any tips for easing suffering?



(Fred Garvin and his elaborate system of trusses)


----------



## SgtBaldy

Hit the gym. All the stuff we do works the same group of muscles, joints, etc. Working on the other areas helps take the strain off. 

I feel tons better with the aches after I work out. It is just tough as hell gettin to the gym after workin in August heat in florida all day.


----------



## Wolverine

I'm suffering from Carpal Tunnel right now. It's coming from hangin' on the couch at night and doing these forums on my laptop! It is a tremendous help to wear the brace... especially while I sleep...


----------



## Workaholic

SgtBaldy said:


> Hit the gym. All the stuff we do works the same group of muscles, joints, etc. Working on the other areas helps take the strain off.
> 
> I feel tons better with the aches after I work out. It is just tough as hell gettin to the gym after workin in August heat in florida all day.


Yeah tell me about it, i am big into inline skating and like to do it every other day or so, but when it is 100+ it is hard to get going. Once i do though i am always glad i did.


----------



## DelW

I sometimes try to do a few 12oz curls after work.:drink:


----------



## Joewho

I have all the same problems. Only one knee, since I got hit by a car when I was a kid, there's no "back" to the other knee and it's never hurt.

Back problems are limited to lower back compression. Sleeping on the side with knees drawn in help that a lot. It's no fun to get that little swayback stance, I'm already short.
I have this move you'd have to see, going from cutting in to dipping and cutting again in one smooth motion. Sucks when my fingers get locked into position.

Most of the time I work with injury/discomfort to the point that I know I'll miss work if I don't knock it off. This is where it helps to work alone, for myself. If something is hurting, I can find something else to do for while.


----------



## Rossiter Painting

I had tennis elbow a few years ago. I just took bee pollen it took away the pain. I stopped taking it for bit once to see if it was really what stopped the pain. And my elbow started hutting. Of course I got right back to it. I took if for about year or so and then stopped and problem has been gone ever since.


----------



## vermontpainter

Shoulders are it for me. Rotator cuffs and rhomboid muscles (shoulder blade area), also neck. All of this is from over head work. 

I go to a physical therapy based chiropractor where I get motion massage and stretching as well as adjustments. They also put electric stimulation on these muscle groups to loosen them up. I attend a tai chi class as well and practice as much as possible.

Another good reason to have employees who are young, strong, healthy and energetic. When my muscles go, hopefully my head will still be intact. :blink:


----------



## Rich

too young to have any issues yet myself
I am big on exercise and weight lifting, so that has helped I suppose


----------



## Chameleon

All of the above......Carpal tunnel (spelling) both wrists, bad back, shoulder and tennis elbow, which I can't understand cause I haven't played tennis ever. My solution....hired a sprayman, and other painters so I can push paper, and collect money owed. I feel great !!! Now the only pain I have is an aching wallet, and a sore a$$ hand from writing checks.


----------



## cole191919

Chameleon said:


> Now the only pain I have is an aching wallet, and a sore a$$ hand from writing checks.


Ha ha. Thats not much of a complaint I must say.

Separated shoulder for me. Did it in hockey and was supposed to have surgery to repair cartilage, but being as stubborn as I was I figured working more would fix it. :no: I'll be sittin a the dinner table now and it will just slide out of place. Makes a nice clicking/grinding sound too!


----------



## Bibleman

Though it sounds overly simple, I just try to avoid doing things that hurt. I do this mainly by finding other ways to do certain procedures. Plus I forced myself to be ambidextrous to spread out the wear and tear. Oh, I also noticed that I wasn't sleeping well because of body aches and pains so I began taking 8 hour Tylenol before bedtime and some melatonin. By sleeping better the body gets to repair itself better.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chameleon

cole191919 said:


> Ha ha. Thats not much of a complaint I must say.
> 
> Separated shoulder for me. Did it in hockey and was supposed to have surgery to repair cartilage, but being as stubborn as I was I figured working more would fix it. :no: I'll be sittin a the dinner table now and it will just slide out of place. Makes a nice clicking/grinding sound too!


 
EEEWWWWW!!!!!


----------



## mattrecov

for me its always the knees...up and down those durn laddders all day...I just try to take up everything I need to save extra trips because I forgot to grab my 5 in 1, etc.


----------



## Wing 54

For me knees. Had right knee replaced last Dec. Did PT and then off days in gym. Then spring got here and didn't take time for gym. Decided yesterday gotta go back.

Gotta become more ambidextrious too.


----------



## CApainter

The neck from looking up at ceilings over the years. I use those Fly machines with moderate weight and it seems to help.


----------



## HeatherP

carpal tunnel starting in right hand...dropping brushes ...i get active release therapy every few months and they break up the scar tissue and i wear a brace at night and try to cut with my left hand more often


----------



## johnthepainter

tendonitis in my elbow from powerwashing

need adjustments to my neck from overhead work

lower back has been a problem for 20 years,,,,,but i have learned techniques to deal with it better.

rotator cuff has finally healed,,,(8 months),,that required some learning, and some work

the older i get, the more i appreciate the younger guys on my crew.


----------



## ParagonVA

I suffer from knee, back, and neck aches. For the knees, I wear volleyball style knee pads all day long- they will shape to your knee a lot easier than those harder types they sell at the Depot.

I try to get massages and soak in a hot tub otherwise. Got a new expensive mattress, but that seemed to worsen my aches, WTF?

Truly, the only thing that helps is the constant mental feeling that I own my own business and can rest pretty much whenever I want. I just keep telling myself, "finish this job and take it easy the next day or over the weekend. You'll get better". It's that or hire a full time masseuse :blink:


----------



## tsunamicontract

yes.
tennis elbow, golf elbow, and something else in both arms. low back and neck pain. planterfasciatis in both feet. and not a lot of money in the bank.


----------



## johnpaint

Well I find that the times I hurt the most is the start of the season when my body is not use to working hard. I have been working pretty hard for the last three weeks so it's getting back in shape. When your up moving around all day your body gets stronger.Got to keep moving all the time or you get hurt.


----------



## Dreamingmuscle

Tennis elbow and Trigger finger here. My fingers will lock down in the fist position over night. I have to work them out to loosen them up. 

My arms below the elbow fall asleep at the drop of hat too. I can't drive more then 20 miles before they are tingling and numb.

Glen


----------



## daArch

I have the secret to all your aches and pains .....

bourbon therepy

AND, tomorrow is Kentucky Derby. Good day to start or continue the therepy.


----------



## chrisn

Back in the good old days this was the perfect opportunity to break out the silver mint julep glasses and pick some fresh mint and consume a bottle of JD I know it is not the traditional bourbon but who cared


----------



## ParagonVA

daArch said:


> I have the secret to all your aches and pains .....
> 
> bourbon therepy
> 
> AND, tomorrow is Kentucky Derby. Good day to start or continue the therepy.


ohhhhhhhhhhh, man. I used to drown my sorrows away with beer. If I had ever gotten into the hard stuff, I think I'd be dead now. So, :notworthy: to all of you guys that have the ability to control your boozin', 'cause I sure couldn't.


----------



## daArch

chrisn said:


> Back in the good old days this was the perfect opportunity to break out the silver mint julep glasses and pick some fresh mint and consume a bottle of JD I know it is not the traditional bourbon but who cared


As you may remember (or not) from those days, Bourbon is ONLY from Kentucky. It's one of those trade name things. 

I wish our mint was up, little early for fresh mint in Mass. 

A few years ago, I found this gem refering to "the Buckner Mint Julep"



> My dear General Connor,
> 
> Your letter requesting my formula for mixing mint juleps leaves me in the same position in which Captain Barber found himself when asked how he was able to carve the image of an elephant from a block of wood. He replied that it was a simple process consisting merely of whittling off the part that didn't look like an elephant.
> 
> The preparation of the quintessence of gentlemanly beverages can be described only in like terms. A mint julep is not the product of a FORMULA. It is a CEREMONY and must be performed by a gentleman possessing a true sense of the artistic, a deep reverence for the ingredients and a proper appreciation of the occasion. It is a rite that must not be entrusted to a novice, a statistician, nor a Yankee. It is a heritage of the old South, an emblem of hospitality and a vehicle in which noble minds can travel together upon the flower-strewn paths of happy and congenial thought.
> 
> So far as the mere mechanics of the operation are concerned, the procedure, stripped of its ceremonial embellishments, can be described as follows:
> 
> Go to a spring where cool, crystal-clear water bubbles from under a bank of dew-washed ferns. In a consecrated vessel, dip up a little water at the source. Follow the stream through its banks of green moss and wildflowers until it broadens and trickles through beds of mint growing in aromatic profusion and waving softly in the summer breezes. Gather the sweetest and tenderest shoots and gently carry them home. Go to the sideboard and select a decanter of Kentucky Bourbon, distilled by a master hand, mellowed with age yet still vigorous and inspiring. An ancestral sugar bowl, a row of silver goblets, some spoons and some ice and you are ready to start.
> 
> In a canvas bag, pound twice as much ice as you think you will need. Make it fine as snow, keep it dry and do not allow it to degenerate into slush.
> 
> In each goblet, put a slightly heaping teaspoonful of granulated sugar, barely cover this with spring water and slightly bruise one mint leaf into this, leaving the spoon in the goblet. Then pour elixir from the decanter until the goblets are about one-fourth full. Fill the goblets with snowy ice, sprinkling in a small amount of sugar as you fill. Wipe the outsides of the goblets dry and embellish copiously with mint.
> 
> Then comes the important and delicate operation of frosting. By proper manipulation of the spoon, the ingredients are circulated and blended until Nature, wishing to take a further hand and add another of its beautiful phenomena, encrusts the whole in a glittering coat of white frost. Thus harmoniously blended by the deft touches of a skilled hand, you have a beverage eminently appropriate for honorable men and beautiful women.
> 
> When all is ready, assemble your guests on the porch or in the garden, where the aroma of the juleps will rise Heavenward and make the birds sing. Propose a worthy toast, raise the goblet to your lips, bury your nose in the mint, inhale a deep breath of its fragrance and sip the nectar of the gods.
> 
> Being overcome by thirst, I can write no further.
> 
> Sincerely,
> S.B. Buckner, Jr.


----------



## daArch

ParagonVA said:


> So, :notworthy: to all of you guys that have the ability to control your boozin', 'cause I sure couldn't.


Understanding what you can and can not do is essential in getting through this life alive. And I :notworthy: to all you who realize your limits and stay within them.


----------



## CApainter

Arch, 

What a letter! As poetically written as it is, it does appear to be an insult to the West point Superintendent, General Connor. A "Yankee" from Wisconsin. There are some things just too sacred to share, and Mint Juleps are one of them. Nice!

My apologies for being an accomplice to this highjack.


----------



## daArch

CApainter said:


> Arch,
> 
> What a letter! As poetically written as it is, it does appear to be an insult to the West point Superintendent, General Connor. A "Yankee" from Wisconsin. There are some things just too sacred to share, and Mint Juleps are one of them. Nice!
> 
> My apologies for being an accomplice to this highjack.



I was wondering if there was insult intended, or just the implication that such a sacred elixer may not be best served by a teetotaler, which Maj Gen Connor was. 

BTW, I did not catch any reference that Connor was a yankee from Wisconsin. The solicitation for the recipe came about after Connor and Buckner decided that FDR and MacArthur should be served mint juleps at the cocktail reception for the 1935 West Point graduation. And now Connor wanted to serve his class of 1897 the same. 

The whole story can be found:

http://www.thebucknerhome.com/julep/index.html


----------



## CApainter

EVERYONE ON THE FLOOR!

Arch, 

Maj. General D. Connor was indeed a son of the North, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Durward_Connor. I am certain the letter was intended as an affectionate jab between the two alumni. 

It is a shame General Buckner died eight years later on Okinawa, in WW ll, at the young age of fifty eight.


----------



## daArch

Ahhhhh, good research !

I wonder how he was related to Melvin Laird's G-father, William Duncan Connor, Lieutenant Governor of Wisconsin from 1907 - 1909.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_D._Connor


----------



## WAGGZ

I don't have carpal tunnel. But about 18 months ago I had wrist surgery (had a dead bone removed). It gets soar more now. But since I lost some ROM and its pretty stiff my cut lines are straighter.


----------



## Rick the painter

There is a lot of good physical therapy info on you tube.My latest was shoulder impingement.Basically my entire right side,(bicep,lat,) was junk.Learn rotator exersizes and do them every day,the results are incredible.Stretch every day.Im doing super now,at one point i couldnt even tie my shoes or reach for anything without a lot of pain!


----------



## playedout6

I used to smoke a pack a day...drink a 24 on the weekends and have a feed or 2 of Chinese as well with the beer and I was single ! Anyways...grew tired of that scene when I hit 40 and met a woman and after a short romance she moved in . I quit smoking first...then I pretty well quit drinking too and then we went on a trip to Mexico . When we came back I had decided to go for a physical and some blood work and the old Prostate checked . 

My results came back a few days later and the doc told me the prostate was fine...but that I had borderline high blood pressure , high blood sugar and high potassium levels . So...that meant I was now a type 2 diabetic ! I guess the 40 lbs I added when I quit smoking was not healthy . 

It is now 5 years later and I have dropped the 40 pounds and have changed my eating habits and I feel GREAT . I feel great every day and I look forward to getting out of bed every morning with no aches or pains in my knees or hips or feet .The extra weight was knocking the crap out of me . I highly recommend that anybody here over 40 get a check up . 

I also have Carpal tunnel but it rarely flares up unless I spend a lot of time on the computer...which I don't anymore . I also highly recommend that if you suffer from joint pain that you try and drink as much water as you can...plain old water can help ease a lot of aches and pains rather than coffee and as such ! 

Take care of yourselves people...none of us are getting any younger !


----------



## Rick the painter

Good for you 6.


----------



## Marion

*aches -n- pains*

Yup, got plenty. It comes with age and the toll taken on a working man's body. Add olive oil to your grocery list. Use it a lot. Everyday.


----------



## jason123

Ya Its been tough for me around my rhomboids middle back scapula region. I call it painters back.. I also do alot of art it put a lot of movement in that one little area very acute... I cant beleive it I bought this great back massager and it has changed my life..


----------



## bay area contractor

Cortisone shots. A miracle cure.


----------



## Dunbar Painting

Rolling ceilings definitely sucks for my neck, but I have weight lifting injuries that affect painting, not the other way around.

I had shoulder tendinitis from over training at the gym, and this plays out at work when I am rolling off a ladder sideways or anything that puts a lot of strain on my shoulder.

A little strain is okay, as I am still an avid weight lifter...

Either way, I really hate the neck pain from rolling ceilings, and will for sure be hiring young ppl ( I am 27) to do that.


----------

